# Good fishing spots around columbus



## Hawghooker (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey I'm from Cleveland but down here in the bus till I graduate in June and I was just wondering where some good, close spots are to fish and get some good fish. I've been to Antrim, Griggs, and the dam below Griggs and haven't caught anything. Also I don't have a boat so shore spots are crucial. I'm mainly looking for smallies, largemouth, spots if they are around, trout (other then antrim, mad, and clear fork), pike/muskie, and perch or walleye if possible. Oh hell, anything that swims really. Cleveland fishing has spoiled me really bad so I need to find some good shore lakes, ponds, rivers around here. Also are there any wading rivers? I got my steelhead waders here and was hoping for some prespawn smallies this fall. Do the bass here spawn sooner in the year b/c its further south? At home they usually go into prespawn mid-late may. Thanks for any help guys. If anyone wants any tips on places w/i an hour of Cleveland or lake erie, all you gotta do is let me know.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Hawg, you may not enjoy them right now but you are in prime Urban Carp territory, might as well enjoy them while you can.

These Urban fish have seemed to have taken a liking to Anise flavored corn for some reason, I have no idea where they ever had black licorice before. Simply open a can of corn, add some sugear and Anise Extract that you can get at the grocery store for hookbaits. Get to GFS and buy a large can of it for added fun and chum away. The Olentangy and the Sciota is loaded all over downtown, and are a lot of fun to fish both visually and spiritually.

Keep in mind a lot of these wateways are polluted so you would not want to eat anything out of them anyways, so why not fish for carp. If you are hungry hit Alum and Hoover for channels or crappies.


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Many years ago, Dispatch columnist, Mike Harden, did a story on a local carp fishing club. His question to "Old Carp" the perennial winner of their annual tournament, was: "What is the secret to your carp fishing success?"

Old Carp's answer: "About a week before the tournament I start feeding my dog whole kernel corn"

True story.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey hawghooker,
read the post "oshay saugeye tonight". The best cast and retrieve shore fishing around here is saugeye. Since your new around here Oshay is the o'shaughnessy (they call it oshay cause no one knows how to spell it). If you want to wade go under Hoover. You don't want to go directly under it go down river a little ways. Griggs and Alum are both good dams to fish under also. Fish with jigs and twister tails (or minnies), and remember to keep the jig on the bottom (no more than 3 inches off) and use a slow retirieve allowing the jig to sit sometimes. If you want to eat the fish I recommend Hoover and Alum.
Good Luck


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

Hawg,

Sent you a PM. I'm from cleveland as well, down here for school. I do a lot of wading for crappie in the spring, and a little for saugeye, too. Let me know if ya ever want to go sometime.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

jgaylord said:


> Many years ago, Dispatch columnist, Mike Harden, did a story on a local carp fishing club. His question to "Old Carp" the perennial winner of their annual tournament, was: "What is the secret to your carp fishing success?"
> 
> Old Carp's answer: "About a week before the tournament I start feeding my dog whole kernel corn"
> 
> True story.


 !# That's sick.


----------

